# 1st Birthday Celebration & Video Link!!



## FlatCreekFarm (May 22, 2008)

We celebrated first birthdays last weekend




Gracie's b-day was 5-16 and Ruby's on 5-17. Half-sisters born one day apart



We had "cake" made of rolled oats, chopped carrots and a wee bit o' brown sugar



They loved it, and of course enjoyed all the extra spoiling they got





I put together a short photo show w/ some pics & video of their first year. You can view it here:



You'll also see a glimpse of their barn. We finally finished it and they've been using it for a couple months now. Well, of course there's always still little things to finish on a project like that



But it's working out great. I'll try to post more barn pics and b-day pics soon.

Thanks, forum friends, for helping us through this first year



I really didn't have a clue when I got them.... just that I HAD to have them. Now I truly don't know what I would do without those li'l girls!!





p.s. a shameless MOM plug- that's my son playing fiddle for the background music


----------



## Bunnylady (May 22, 2008)

Happy birthday, you two

Happy birthday, you two

Happy birthday, Ruby and Gracie,

Happy birthday, you two!

Quite some toe-tappin' fiddling, that!


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 22, 2008)

Great music! What great pictures of their growing up.






Happy BirthDay Gacie and Ruby.


----------



## Emily's mom (May 22, 2008)

A special Happy Birthday to Ruby and Gracie!

What a lovely show, great pictures, and terrific fiddle playing!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (May 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ruby and Gracie. You cute little one year olds. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 23, 2008)

Aww, they are so adorable!!



I also loved the fiddle playing. He did a great job!



Is he in a band? Anyways, I hope you have many more happy years with your little cuties!


----------



## julieb (May 28, 2008)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> We celebrated first birthdays last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[SIZE=12pt] 






Hi Tammy, I missed the girls birthday



please give them a belated birthday hug...your video is soooo neat and i love your sons fiddle playing how fun!!! Your barn turned out very nice , I am back to work now so i will be back on if i dont get ate up by the mosquitos



yikes they are horrible here.. ok just wanted to say hi to you and the girls



 [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 28, 2008)

Tammy that was ADORABLE





i wish i would figure out my video camera and all that youtube stuff!!





great job


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 10, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]






Gracie and Ruby say "THANKS Y'ALL" for the birthday greetings!!






[/SIZE]


----------

